# Wild creek



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi, this is my quite uncommon tank. I just want to share with you.
The first photo is little bit older then others. Because now I have no better photo from the front.
It is 530 L.

It is mainly for the Pterophyllum altum. They are F4 generation breeded in Czech. F1 fish were from Horst Linke.

The last picture is the newest. It was taken with flash for better details. The water has brown tee color because roots, leaves and added humins. There is not much light so I couldn't take better photo 









By Khanh86 at 2008-10-24









By khanh86 at 2008-10-24









By khanh86 at 2008-10-24









By Khanh86 at 2008-10-13


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Wow, I like it. Looks very natural.


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

i love the driftwood looks super good!


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

That's so good. I like your driftwood and your angles. Very nice.
P.s: Are you Vietnamese ? (I see your nickname likes Vietnamese name )


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

very unique, i love it!


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you!

cotranchau_vn:  Yes, I am. But living in Prague.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome tank! It really does look like a cut in the creek bank! Some bolbitis placed behind the driftwood and allowed to hang over the top of the wood would look nice, but then again I like this tank just how it is! I like the dark shadows, and your fish look like they are very happy with plenty of hiding places!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What is the dimension of the aquarium in centimeters? 

Look really natural and the Altums are gorgeous as usual.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

very nice. i love the murky look


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you! I'm glad you like it.

The tank is 160x60x55(long,wide,hight)cm. I khow it is not too big but I would like to do 2000L in the future...maybe in 2-3 years.


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Great tank! Where did you get your ideas and inspirations for an Orinoco Biotope? I'm looking to set up something similar with a 125 gallon (480 l) tank. Do you have any good wild pictures?


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Jeffrey,

I was inspired when I was watching some documentary film about Amazon forest. Then I decided to do something like this. I was searching for some inspiration in document BBC Amazon Abyss, mongabay.com and google


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

*Update*

UPDATE:
I bought new HQI 150W light.

Here are new videos.

*Please, choose a high quality video on the right bottom side of the video*





*Feeding time.*





You can see some small fish there. If you feed altums well, they are too lazy to hunting them.

Photos.









By khanh86 at 2008-12-15









By khanh86 at 2008-12-14









By khanh86 at 2008-12-14









By khanh86 at 2008-12-14









By khanh86 at 2008-12-14


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

How about growing some large sword plants? Where you are there should be an abundance of Echinodorus varieites. If you want to keep it natural you could grow some huge _E. bleheri_ or _E. uruguayensis_ swords. If you get them large enough they would probably even breach the surface and grow out of water.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW, I love it. Blackwater biotope tanks are my favorite.

I'll have mine setup here in a week or two. It'll be very similar to yours. Exact shape actually.


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

very unique how did you get your fish to hold still long enough for the picture?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are really pretty fish. I love your tank. Like others have said it looks like it was carved right out of the bank.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

Your tank is fantastic! It looks as if it could be a perfect bio-type. I bet the altums couldn't be happier.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful angels, they must love the tank.. looking all natural and all. Great job


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Love the tank and love the angle. Did you get your altum on the net???? If so can you give me the adress these are realy hard to find her i live or are way to expensive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi, I'm glad you like it!

Coralite: I think I will not add any root plants. Substrate is only few millimetres "tall".

chadly: Thank you and looking for your setup!

chuck griffin: Thanks. When they are well stoked, they are calm and still.  But my photos are not good.

Tex Gal, Dan S, Bk828: Thanks!

Ultimbow:
These altums are F3 and bred in Czech. I bought them for 1000Kc each. It is about 38Euro. Now they offer them for 10Euro! Maybe they made a lot spawn and now is no buyers. But I doubt they ship to abroad. They are small local discus breeders.


----------

